# Bland foods to feed my Golden



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you called our Vet to let them know she's throwing up?

If you can get her to eat some oatmeal, it's gentle on their stomachs. 
My 11 yr. old loves oatmeal, my Vet it was alright for her to have it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Chicken broth on their food helps. I found canned Pedigree dog food to be super easy for my old girl to eat. Tuna fish. Seems like strong smelling foods do best.


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

Our old girl is twelve plus...she has a delicate tummy. I have cut her no grain kibble in half and added a varied diet of...hard boiled eggs, sweet potato, oatmeal and chicken breast. She gets no fat Greek yogurt daily and a probiotic digestive enzyme twice daily. She does better without the full kibble diet...less stress on her digestive process? She feels cookies in generous quantity are still very important! She has lost a little weight which is all over better for her arthritis. At this point she is only on a glucosamine supplement and fish oil. I also broke her intake into three meals daily from two.

Love our old timers...hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Carolina Mom - I thought about oatmeal and cream of wheat. Tonight she ate white rice and a little fat free chicken broth. She still has her appetite even though she has thrown up twice today. Poops still looking normal. Not much left to poop out now! 
If continues, off to the vet we will go. Thanks, Carolina Mom


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is one thing we added with last few elderly goldens - B12 injections. I get a bottle and syringes from my vet. Once a month I give my old guys the shots. We do it ourselves. A bottle of B12 cost $40. The syringes were free. The bottle lasts about a year.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, for her dinner tonight all she got was about a cup of white rice with chicken broth. Water packed tuna would be good, too. Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't want to scare you but vomiting is a symptom sometimes of something else going on. If you go 2-3 days with her vomiting - I'd go in and have a couple things checked out. Ultrasound.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

*Bland Diet*

Kassie seems to be doing OK now. No more throw-ups after discontinuing the Previcox (arthritis med.) Thanks for your concern, however.


----------

